# depressed about hypothyroidism weight gain



## sickofbeingfat (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello everyone I am new to this forum and really would love if some people could give me some advice about my situation. I will try to explain this as shortly as I possibility can.

Firstly, Yesterday I weighed myself for the first time in a year and to my surprise I saw that in the last year I have not lost any weight, not even a single pound. I am deeply upset about this because for the last year I have went to the gym for 2 hours a day 4 to 5 days a week and do pretty high intensity cardio. I also eat about 1300 calories a day and keep track of every single thing I eat by weighing my food and using an online food database thing at myfitnesspal.com. I do not drink soda or sugary drinks, I do not eat white sugar or bread, only whole grains, I do not eat fast food or junk food, or sweets, I eat lots of fruits and veggies and lean meats. AND AFTER DOING ALL THIS FOR A YEAR I DID NOT LOSE A SINGLE POUND!!! I am so depressed, I feel horrible!!! I cried all weekend! I just feel hopeless! Last year I even tried not eating all together and that didn't even work! I tried ankins/lowcarb in the past and only lost 2 pounds in 3 months. So after I weighed myself the other day and saw that I lost no weight I went and ate half of a pizza but then went and made myself vomit.

I am feeling really bad about myself, I know I am not morbidly obese or anything but I want to feel good about myself. I just feel that if I eat healthy and bust my butt exercising I should at least be a healthy muscular weight! I wasn't expecting a huge weightloss this last year but I expected to at least lose at least 10 pounds!!

The problem is last time I saw my doctor he said my TSH was 'normal' and wouldn't give me and meds. Actually I saw this stupid doctor for 4 years and the last 3 of those years he has not given me any meds. Seriously, everytime I see this doctor he barely says anything to be, he walks in the room hands me a form to get bloodwork done, then quickly feels my neck and leaves, he never asks me how I am feeling and when I try tell him he says nothing back and just acts like he doesn't give a dam. He barely say two freaken words to me when I am there, and I have been seeing this doctor for around four years! I haven't even went to see him in over a year because I just figure what the hell is the point he never does anything the help me, so why bother. I just don't know what else to do anymore, I feel so hopeless : (

So here is my thyroid story below...
About 4 years ago I went to the hospital with chest pain and discovered that the pain I was having was because my heart rate was too high and I had too much thyroid hormone in my body. I was told I had graves disease because the doctors saw I had thyroid antibodies. The doctors assumed that I had an overactive thyroid gland for many years. At that time they gave me medicine so my body would make less thyroid hormone (which I never took) and beta blockers to control my heart rate (which I briefly took for a few months). Then about five months later I gained around 40 pounds in about two months, my heart rate was now in the 60's, I was depressed, and very puffy looking, so I went back to the hospital and they then said my TSH was about a 13 and told me I was hypothyroid and sent me home with levothyroxine to help my hypothyroidism. Five weeks later I finally met with my endocrinologist for the first time and to my surprise he said that my thyroid was overactive/hyper again! He told me he now thought I had hashimotos disease. Three months later he did blood work again and said my thyroid was normal. Then 8 months later he did blood work again and said my TSH was normal and that I did not need any medication.

What I do not understand how my TSH just became normal when I never actually ever took any thyroid medication?

So basically my doctor has said that my TSH has been normal for about the last three years and I don't need any medication but I feel like ****!!!?????

Everytime my doctor does blood work my antibody levels are always high and there have been times when my free or total T3's or T4's (I forgot which ones) have been elevated. But he always says that my TSH is normal and won't give me any dam medicine!!! But I feel like crap. I mean yes to be completely honest I do not feel as bad as I did when my TSH was 13 but I don't feel good. I am always tried, I sleep 13 hours a day, I am depressed, hair loss (mainly by the temples of my head), short of breath, acne (on my jaw and back), constipated, and I can't even lose any weight! Oh and my stomach is huge, like no kidding I measured it and it is as big as a pregnant woman is at 7 1/2 months : ( and I have had pain in my upper left side for over a year now, and I am always thirsty, and have dark hairs growing on my jaw, belly, toes, which to me doesn't seem normal, I also will seriously get these episodes where I get low blood sugar for no reason even though I ate just a few hours prior. Maybe this stuff is normal but to me it doesn't seem right, this all seems endocrine related.

What should I do, what test should I ask for? What medications should I ask for? Is it possible I have something else going on causing this weight again?

The good news is I go to the doctor today and will be getting blood work done today also, so within the next few days I can then post the results of my bloodwork which hopefully someone can offer me better advice. So far my endo is running labs for T3total, T4 free, Thyroid Peroxidase, TSH, Vitamin B12, Vitamin D 25 (OH), and Cortisol AM. (the vit D, B12, and cortisol tests I am asking for also).

Sorry this is such a long long post, I just really need advice because honestly I don't know what else I can do. I just don't want to feel so bad about myself anymore... I thank anyone who reads all this! I just feel so hopeless at this point : (

Well I will talk ya'll laer, off to the doctor I go


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

First things first, get copies of all of your past labs for reference and to keep your own records. It sounds like this doc isn't up to snuff and you may have to be your own detective and advocate.

Second, ask to have Free T3 added to your list of tests. Ferritin might be helpful, too. Also, I would start making noise about wanting an ultrasound of your thyroid.

Third, if you don't get the answers you want/need, you may have to start looking for a new doc. What kind of doctor are you seeing? If he's basing everything on your TSH, that is not a good sign. It took me four endos until I found one who listens and will work with me.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds to me like this doctor is not listening to you or taking a "big picture" look at your symptoms. I would look for a new doctor if today's appointment does not go well.

In the appointment (I hope I'm not too late), you really need to be an advocate for yourself if/when he blows you off. Ask "If it's not my thyroid, what might it be? What else might we consider? How could we test for that? What are my next steps, because the current path we're on isn't working..." etc.


----------



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

It sounds like you may need a new doctor. If this one won't listen to you/do the right tests, you should seriously consider seeing someone else.

Also--and I don't mean to sound too blunt about this, but I feel strongly about it--as someone who's had some pretty significant experience with anorexia, it sounds like you have some eating issues quite aside from the thyroid problems, and that might be something you want to address. It's not to be taken lightly. People die that way all the time. Doesn't matter how much you weigh.

While I don't doubt that your thyroid being wacky has messed up your metabolism, severely restricting your calories will slow down your metabolism, too, to the point that eating less is actually counterproductive. Something to consider.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sickofbeingfat said:


> Hello everyone I am new to this forum and really would love if some people could give me some advice about my situation. I will try to explain this as shortly as I possibility can.
> 
> Firstly, Yesterday I weighed myself for the first time in a year and to my surprise I saw that in the last year I have not lost any weight, not even a single pound. I am deeply upset about this because for the last year I have went to the gym for 2 hours a day 4 to 5 days a week and do pretty high intensity cardio. I also eat about 1300 calories a day and keep track of every single thing I eat by weighing my food and using an online food database thing at myfitnesspal.com. I do not drink soda or sugary drinks, I do not eat white sugar or bread, only whole grains, I do not eat fast food or junk food, or sweets, I eat lots of fruits and veggies and lean meats. AND AFTER DOING ALL THIS FOR A YEAR I DID NOT LOSE A SINGLE POUND!!! I am so depressed, I feel horrible!!! I cried all weekend! I just feel hopeless! Last year I even tried not eating all together and that didn't even work! I tried ankins/lowcarb in the past and only lost 2 pounds in 3 months. So after I weighed myself the other day and saw that I lost no weight I went and ate half of a pizza but then went and made myself vomit.
> 
> ...


I do hope you are seeing a different doctor?

This is important info; so please read!

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Here are some tests and really, an ultra-sound would be very very much in order here. Have you had an ultra-sound of the thyroid?

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

You may wish to look over this information about Cushing Syndrome to see if some of it matches what you are experiencing:

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/cushings-syndrome/DS00470


----------



## sickofbeingfat (Apr 30, 2013)

So Yesterday I did go to see my endo but he wasn't there so I saw the NP which was a complete waste of my time. Then I went and got blood work done for T3total, T4 free, Thyroid Peroxidase, TSH, Vitamin B12, Vitamin D 25 (OH), and Cortisol AM. Excect I didn't get the cortisol test done yet because they want me to do it in the morning and I was there in the afternoon. The only reason the NP even order all those labs was because I showed her an old lab form from my endo showing that is what he normally orders. Then I asked her "well if my TSH comes back normal but my antibodies are high or my free T3 or T4 is messed up shouldn't I start meds if I have symptoms" And so she says to me, "well all that matters is TSH" and then I realized this woman has no idea what she's doing! So then I say to her, "well what else would cause my problems, could I have a pituitary or adrenal tumor?" and she says, "well an adrenal or pituitary problem wouldn't cause weight problems"!! I was soooo angry! So I asked the NP well if it's not my thyroid causing weight gain then what else can I do and she had the nerve to tell me "well maybe you should see a dietitian" and she said that after I told her I workout everyday and I showed her myfitnesspal account on my phone where I log all of my food.

I just don't understand why these people can't treat me! Seriously the doctor has known for almost four years that I have autoimmune thyroid disease, it's not like they even need to figure out what I wrong. Its like they could care less. I don't think they realize that untreated thyroid disease can kill someone!

Well so I went and got the blood work done expect for the cortisol and need to go back to do that one. This was yesterday afternoon and no one has called yet. There is good news though when I was getting my blood taken I was complaining to the girl about my thyroid and she told me to go see this other doctor because she said a lot of the thyroid patients love her, I guess she's really good. I looked her up online and I guess she does have an MD but also practicing holistic medicine and does prescribe amour thyroid or whatever its called.

I did go back and request copies of all my labs for the last few years and told them I would be back to pick them up later this week, so I can take that information to the new doctor with me.

Also I did get a thyroid scan done about 2 1/2 years ago and they said it was normal. I never had an ultrasound done, so I will ask for that next.

Oh I did see yesterday that last time I was there my labs actually said I was hyperactive about 2 years ago, which to me is werid because I have been overweight for about 4 years now and have not lost a single pound. I am starting to think I may have a pituitary problem.

I am just starting to get aggressive about my treatment. I the past I was always all quiet and nice and that got my nowhere, I was always afraid of coming off as rude but I realize I need to start being a b*tch because I am sick of feeling bad, this has been going on way to long.

Hopefully they will get my lab results back soon and fax me in some meds! I am waiting for the phone to ring! I will let yall know

Thank you to everyone that responded and read my really long post! Thank you! : )


----------



## sickofbeingfat (Apr 30, 2013)

Octavia said:


> You may wish to look over this information about Cushing Syndrome to see if some of it matches what you are experiencing:
> 
> http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/cushings-syndrome/DS00470


Thank you for the link. The doctor did order a blood test for cortisol am because I did ask to be tested for cushings. I will let you know how that goes : )


----------



## sickofbeingfat (Apr 30, 2013)

Andros said:


> I do hope you are seeing a different doctor?
> 
> This is important info; so please read!
> 
> ...


Thank you for all the links with information!  I will try to read everything by the end of today. I did get a thyroid scan done about 2 1/2 years ago which they said was normal but I never got a thyroid ultrasound done, what does an ultrasound check for?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Ugh...you must feel like you are beating you head against a wall.


----------



## sickofbeingfat (Apr 30, 2013)

hashimotocoaster said:


> It sounds like you may need a new doctor. If this one won't listen to you/do the right tests, you should seriously consider seeing someone else.
> 
> Also--and I don't mean to sound too blunt about this, but I feel strongly about it--as someone who's had some pretty significant experience with anorexia, it sounds like you have some eating issues quite aside from the thyroid problems, and that might be something you want to address. It's not to be taken lightly. People die that way all the time. Doesn't matter how much you weigh.
> 
> While I don't doubt that your thyroid being wacky has messed up your metabolism, severely restricting your calories will slow down your metabolism, too, to the point that eating less is actually counterproductive. Something to consider.


Yes sadly I do have problems with body image and I did have an eating disorder growing up (that could have something to do with hearing my dad call my mom fat everyday as a child). Even when I use to never eat and starved myself I still weighed 130 pounds and I also was told my thyroid was over active back then but yet eventhough it was over active and I never ate I couldn't get below 130. Now I am in the 160's and wish I could go back to weighing 130


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sickofbeingfat said:


> Thank you for all the links with information!  I will try to read everything by the end of today. I did get a thyroid scan done about 2 1/2 years ago which they said was normal but I never got a thyroid ultrasound done, what does an ultrasound check for?


If you got a scan, it must have been an ultra-sound; do you think? If you had RAIU (radioactive uptake) you would know that because you have to swallow radioactive iodine pill.

I guess you can't get a copy of that scan? That's a long time ago. There are usually comments and some of us are pretty decent at deciphering.


----------



## sickofbeingfat (Apr 30, 2013)

jenny v said:



> First things first, get copies of all of your past labs for reference and to keep your own records. It sounds like this doc isn't up to snuff and you may have to be your own detective and advocate.
> 
> Second, ask to have Free T3 added to your list of tests. Ferritin might be helpful, too. Also, I would start making noise about wanting an ultrasound of your thyroid.
> 
> Third, if you don't get the answers you want/need, you may have to start looking for a new doc. What kind of doctor are you seeing? If he's basing everything on your TSH, that is not a good sign. It took me four endos until I found one who listens and will work with me.


Ok I will ask for my free T3 to be tested. For some reason the doctor only ever checks total T3 and free T4. I don't know why he never checks free T3


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> You may wish to look over this information about Cushing Syndrome to see if some of it matches what you are experiencing:
> 
> http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/cushings-syndrome/DS00470


That thought did pass through my mind as I read her post. Especially the hirsutness.

You are good, Octavia! Thanx!


----------



## sickofbeingfat (Apr 30, 2013)

Octavia said:


> Ugh...you must feel like you are beating you head against a wall.


Yes I totally do! You know what I hate the most about all of this? Is that everytime I have a appointment to see my doctor I get all excited thinking well maybe today is they day he helps me and I can finally go back to living a normal life but then I go there and he does nothing but crush my hopes until I see him again in another 6 months.


----------



## sickofbeingfat (Apr 30, 2013)

Andros said:


> If you got a scan, it must have been an ultra-sound; do you think? If you had RAIU (radioactive uptake) you would know that because you have to swallow radioactive iodine pill.
> 
> I guess you can't get a copy of that scan? That's a long time ago. There are usually comments and some of us are pretty decent at deciphering.


Yes it was the scan where you swallow the radioactive pill the if I remember correctly I went back the next day for the scan. I will try to get the results and post them here. I think I got the scan done at borg imaging so maybe if I go over there they can give me a copy.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

sickofbeingfat said:


> Yes I totally do! You know what I hate the most about all of this? Is that everytime I have a appointment to see my doctor I get all excited thinking well maybe today is they day he helps me and I can finally go back to living a normal life but then I go there and he does nothing but crush my hopes until I see him again in another 6 months.


You need to listen to yourself here. I normally don't jump on the "find a new doctor" bandwagon, but this guy is clearly not meeting your most minimal expectations/needs. I think it's time to find someone new.

_"Okay, you have this disease, but we're not going to treat it. Just come in every 6 months so we can do more testing, you can talk about your problems, and I'll ignore them...how does that sound?"_​
Is that pretty accurate?


----------



## sickofbeingfat (Apr 30, 2013)

Octavia said:


> You need to listen to yourself here. I normally don't jump on the "find a new doctor" bandwagon, but this guy is clearly not meeting your most minimal expectations/needs. I think it's time to find someone new.
> 
> _"Okay, you have this disease, but we're not going to treat it. Just come in every 6 months so we can do more testing, you can talk about your problems, and I'll ignore them...how does that sound?"_​
> Is that pretty accurate?


I know what you mean, I mean litterly he walks in the room feels my neck and hands me a lab form, then says I will see you in 6 months. Usually they don't even call me back with the results and I have to call them. The problem is I guess with the hospital/health network I use there just isn't very many endos and the ones they do have are all located within the same office. Also to be honest I don't have very good insurance, it's pretty horrible, and I feel often like this is why I get treated like crap. I am a student, finishing up my last year so I can't work that much (about 20 hours a week) with all the things I have going on trying to get into graduate school, so I don't make very much money and because of this I have bad health insurance.

My fiancé on the other hand had great insurance but I can't get on his insurance plan for another few months until we get married : (


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Okay...here's an idea...if you have absolutely no doubts about getting married, and your fiance is open to it, why not continue planning your wedding, and in the meantime, go to the justice of the peace and get married now so you can get better health insurance? Just a thought. You wouldn't even need to tell anybody...just go through with your wedding as planned. (Well, you would probably need to tell the officiant that it's already been done, but your guests wouldn't need to know.) This would be especially easy if you are already living together. I don't know...bad idea?


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Weight loss is a tricky situation with so many variables. Since I got "Graves" I have added 20 pounds because of the heart plaps. But before I took off 86 pounds through diet and exercise.

Here's what happens. Your body become accustom to what it is given. It gets use to the amount of calories, nutrients and exercise. I reached a point where I was stuck too. Also building muscle adds weight. You may need to try different exercises at a different time. If you usually work out in the moring, through in a few nights. Add 200 calories with protein and carbs. Yes your body does need carbs specially after a good work out. May also want to throw in some essential fatty acids omega 3-6-9 or evening primrose oil. Eat snacks between meals.

Stress will pack on the pounds. Not getting adequate sleep will also pack on the pounds. Just some thoughts that haven't been discussed yet.


----------



## sickofbeingfat (Apr 30, 2013)

HotGrandma said:


> Weight loss is a tricky situation with so many variables. Since I got "Graves" I have added 20 pounds because of the heart plaps. But before I took off 86 pounds through diet and exercise.
> 
> Here's what happens. Your body become accustom to what it is given. It gets use to the amount of calories, nutrients and exercise. I reached a point where I was stuck too. Also building muscle adds weight. You may need to try different exercises at a different time. If you usually work out in the moring, through in a few nights. Add 200 calories with protein and carbs. Yes your body does need carbs specially after a good work out. May also want to throw in some essential fatty acids omega 3-6-9 or evening primrose oil. Eat snacks between meals.
> 
> Stress will pack on the pounds. Not getting adequate sleep will also pack on the pounds. Just some thoughts that haven't been discussed yet.


I will try to add some omega to my diet. I do feel like I look smaller, I can tell I gained a lot of muscle, like my legs look really toned now and I do think my waist and arms look smaller, it's just the number on the scale isn't changing. Maybe I need to start messuring myself instead. I still think I am going to workout even if I don't lose weight, I was actually enjoying working out, I was feeling better about myself


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

sickofbeingfat said:


> I will try to add some omega to my diet. I do feel like I look smaller, I can tell I gained a lot of muscle, like my legs look really toned now and I do think my waist and arms look smaller, it's just the number on the scale isn't changing. Maybe I need to start messuring myself instead. I still think I am going to workout even if I don't lose weight, I was actually enjoying working out, I was feeling better about myself


See there ya go. You could have a trainer do a BMI (body mass index) For me 20% body fat was my goal. Everyone has different body types. End result is how your clothes fit without a muffin top. Prmirose Oil helps take the fat off usually 15 calories per, take 2400 mg per day. Muscles also love "magnesium citrate".


----------



## sickofbeingfat (Apr 30, 2013)

*just thought I would post an update* Well the doctor still hasn't called about my lab results. I got my blood work done at the same building so I would think they would have the results by now. I assume they haven't called yet because my TSH was 'in normal range' and they must not want to fax me in any meds. I will call them tommrow : ( I got the labs done on Tuesday. Oh and tommrow morning I am going to go pick up all my lab results so I can post them here for the last 3 years and get the cortisol test done.


----------

